# Peterborough District Hospital April 2014



## redT1ger (Apr 24, 2014)

Rambling site spread over a large area now replaced by the new Peterborough City Hospital. Easyish access despite the ever vigilant (!) 24/7 onsite security

Peterborough District Hospital in the United Kingdom was the acute general district hospital serving the city of Peterborough and north Cambridgeshire, areas of east Northamptonshire and Rutland. Located on Thorpe Road and West Town, it was decommissioned in 2010, with services transferring to the new Peterborough City Hospital.

Established in 1993, Peterborough Hospitals NHS Trust comprised two hospitals, Peterborough District Hospital and Edith Cavell HospitalA £300 million health investment plan has seen the transfer of the city's two hospitals to a single site on the grounds of the existing Edith Cavell Hospital in Bretton Gate from 15 November 2010, by building a modern, flexible facility more suited to modern healthcare. The maternity unit also closed and moved into a new dedicated women and children’s unit within the new hospital. The name Peterborough City Hospital was chosen by public competition in 2008 and, together with the adjacent mental health unit, known as the New Gloucester Unit, now forms the Edith Cavell Healthcare Campus.

Planning permission was granted for an integrated care centre on the site of the former Fenland Wing in 2006 and the City Care Centre opened on 1 July 2009 The remainder of the site—to be known as the Hospital Quarter—is proposed for redevelopment.[


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 24, 2014)

Not seen a post for here in a while. 
I got caught here by security, luckily was just leaving anyway 
Thanks for sharing. .


----------



## redT1ger (Apr 24, 2014)

They actually caught you ? !!!!
We were having a good laugh taking photos of them


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 24, 2014)

redT1ger said:


> They actually caught you ? !!!!
> We were having a good laugh taking photos of them




Was just about to climb a wall out the grounds he had been called to
the site.


----------



## chazman (Apr 25, 2014)

great pics.wonder what those shotgun cases were doing there


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Apr 25, 2014)

Great pictures, seems a shame to see facilities like these so desolate. Thanks for taking the time : )


----------



## redT1ger (Apr 25, 2014)

They are demolition cartridges and have been used to blow hinges off various doors


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

fair play for dodging the security and not getting caught by the dogs!!

Some really characteristic shots there, seems no one wanted the hospital to close down. :-(


----------



## rapidman (May 4, 2014)

where the pics gone??


----------



## redT1ger (May 4, 2014)

Dunno . If you click on the pics they show on phot bucket. Why has that happened?


----------



## krela (May 4, 2014)

It explains it in the image itself. Photobucket only allows so many views of a photo in a given time period, so it's blocked them.

Flickr is much better than photobucket.


----------



## UrbanX (May 12, 2014)

Not seen this one in a while. 
Nice one, very comprehensive!


----------



## MCrosbie (May 12, 2014)

Nice to see the old place still being done  shame about the morgue being flattened. quite funny when the PIR's went off round the back ooops. Did you find the live gun shot cartridge!! eek


----------



## gedders1803 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice pics but I wouldn't put pics of peoples vehicles, that could cost someone there job


----------



## biomedbri (Aug 15, 2014)

that bring back memories - i used to work here


----------

